# Sticky  ***OFFICIAL*** VIP FFL Discussion Thread



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This thread is to have a place where myself or anyone else helping out can post any announcements regarding our FFL league. This is also the place to put an questions that anyone has regarding the FFL and I will answer them.

:thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Credits are back!*

Now that I am up and running again, I will begin taking predictions from team owners in the event threads who want a chance to make extra credits.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Update*

Posting from my phone right now. I was having some major computer issues and it is reformatting as I post. I will have the scores and rankings updated asap.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok everyone. After fighting with Dell I ended up finding some old parts and fixed my computer myself. I really apologize for the FFL needing updated. I will be updating everything this weekend including putting up the next card or two.

Thanks for hanging in there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

So would this be the place that I have a prediction for a fight this weekend? If so, Jacare Rd 2 TKO.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Update*

FFL is being updated right now.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Next Card*

The thread for the GSP/Condit card will be up sometime this weekend!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*End of the year*

Attention FFL members,

Season 5 will be coming to an end at the end of this year. A signup thread for Season 6 of the FFL will be put up around December. YOU MUST signup if you wish to compete next year. The draft for the 2012 season will begin at the start of the new year.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Add/Drop*

The season is coming to an end quickly! If you would like to score an extra few points by dropping a fighter to pick up one NOT on someone's team you may do so as long as you have not done it yet this season!


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Is the Bellator event up for tonight, don't see a thread and I got Alvarez


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ruckus said:


> Is the Bellator event up for tonight, don't see a thread and I got Alvarez


Just put it up. :thumbsup:

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...97143-event-41-bellator-58-a.html#post1504866


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Sign up thread for next year is up!*

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...-fight-league-sign-up-thread.html#post1513879


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Edit- nevermind, found what I was looking for.*


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Next season information is up*

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...l/97894-official-2012-vipffl-information.html


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Next Few Days*

I will be out of town with very limited internet access. (If any)

I will be back on Thursday to put up the upcoming threads.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Can new members only sign up at the beginning of the year?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Purgetheweak said:


> Can new members only sign up at the beginning of the year?


Yes. The draft is in January and it lasts an entire year. Keep an eye out around December for the new seasons sign up thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## Neal (Jul 9, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Yes. The draft is in January and it lasts an entire year. Keep an eye out around December for the new seasons sign up thread. :thumbsup:


I look forward to that.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Yes. The draft is in January and it lasts an entire year. Keep an eye out around December for the new seasons sign up thread. :thumbsup:


Surely after the mess we had last time, the signing up will happen in mid november and the draft kick off in december?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

luckbox said:


> Surely after the mess we had last time, the signing up will happen in mid november and the draft kick off in december?


That is up to whoever is running it. I am sure as the end of the year gets closer more information will be given out.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Wouldn't you agree that's the best way of doing it though? To have the teams all set before the new year's card comes around. That eliminates all the problems we had last time about the fighters on the early cards being legal or not.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

We are actually discussing having an earlier draft as well as some other changes. We will keep everyone updated. :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

The draft thread has been posted!

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...108182-official-2013-vipffl-draft-thread.html


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Sorry if it has been asked but what organisations are counted? just UFC, Strikeforce and Bellator?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Anyone that is under contract with the UFC, Strikeforce, Bellator or DREAM can be selected.

Also the scoring criteria has been posted. http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-fantasy-fight-league-ffl/108201-ffl-scoring.html 
Everything scoring wise is the same as least year with one addition.



> *New to this season!*
> 
> *Fighter Predictions:* You have the opportunity to predict how your fighter will win their fight. You will receive 2 points for picking the winning fighter. You will receive 2 extra points for a correct round and 2 extra points for a correct type of finish. (Submission, TKO, KO). The same goes for decisions. 2 extra points for guessing a decision, and 2 extra for guessing which type of decision. (Split, Unanimous, etc...)
> 
> *You may also pick against your fighter using the system above.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Event # 1 has been posted!

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...nt-1-strikeforce-marquardt-vs-saffiedine.html


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Events #2 has been posted!

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-fantasy-fight-league-ffl/109161-event-2-bellator-85-a.html


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I have an announcement!

I was out of the country travelling so missed out on all this. For shits and giggles I put together a team now, I hope your head start was big enough cause I got a pretty mean bunch of guys.

Diego Brandao
Travis Browne
Luke Rockhold
James Te-Huna
Uriah Hall


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

So is this done? There has been a couple of Bellator events that did not get posted, and there is an event this weekend that is still not posted so people can make predictions. I guess everyone has lost interest in this huh?


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have not lost interest was thinking that Hit got real busy with life...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

No. I realize I fell behind. I ran into a lot of real life stuff over the last few weeks. I plan on getting everything caught up this evening after work.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Question if you drop a player after they win you points do you still keep the points?


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Someone gonna update this? Will become a big project if you leave it to long.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am starting to update the league today.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

New rankings thread is up.

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...65-official-ffl-rankings-2015-season-9-a.html

First 4 events of the year have been scored. The individual event threads can be seen in the main section. The threads include users that had fighters on the card along with total scores and scoring breakdowns for each fighter.

Update progress can be seen here.

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-fantasy-fight-league-ffl/206457-update-schedule.html


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

The update will continue on Thursday (6/11). Hoping to get more cards scored that day.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a 3 day weekend coming up. So The FFL will be completely up to date including tonight's fights by Wednesday (6/23) On Murica's side of the world.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Fell short of the goal. Had some family come into town unexpectedly. Should be able to bring it up to date in the next week.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

FFL update will happen on Tuesday.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Who says something happening on Monday, does it on Tuesday, then edits the original to say Tuesday? You sly mah****a!  haha

Bellator was at the weekend as well in case you didnt know (cause who even talked about it?). I'm sure bum Lima earned me a point or two.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah and unfortunately I couldn't do more than the 1 card today as I have been in midterm hell this week.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Better you than me mate.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks to Dillashaw's performance I should be sitting on 102 points at 3rd place, 10 points ahead of ClydebankBlitz. That is until the next weekend coz he got Rousey fighting.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

That he did 

Based on my calculations, I think Rousey scored me 34 points (unless I didn't understand the rules of the points correctly) which would put me on top by I think 6 points)

Andrus
Mousasi - Fighting in September. Not main event. Will probably win though. *UPDATE - URIAH HALL, WILL ALMOST DEFO WIN NOW.*
Belfort - Might fight late in the year. Maybe main event. Will probably be given a fight to lose. *UPDATE - ACTUALLY GIVEN A FIGHT TO WIN VS HENDO.*
Michael Johnson - Will probably fight once or twice more this year. Can't predict the results.
Overeem - I'm not sure if he's penciled in to fight JDS this year or next. Will probably lose in main event.
TJ Dillashaw - Knowing Dominick Cruz, I doubt he fights again in 2015.

John8204
Mighty Mouse - Will fight this year. Main event, title fight. Will be the favourite to win a decision.
Khabib - I imagine he'll fight again this year and win a non main event fight. *UPDATE - NOT SURE IF MAIN EVENT YET.*
Halsey - Might fight for the title if he has another Bellator fight this year. Would be a main event win probably.
Ceujudo - Great fight with Joe Ben. Not main event and would probably lose. *UPDATE - INSTEAD FIGHTING FORMIGA AT A LATER DATE. WILL PROBABLY WIN.*
Cain Velasquez - Really doubt he fights again in 2015.

Stun Gun
Bendo - Will fight late in the year, probably main event and probably a win. *UPDATE - THIS EXACTLY.*
Magny - Will probably take some time off and fight once more late in the year. 50/50 result. *UPDATE - COULD FIGHT PLENTY MORE TIMES THIS YEAR. WILL LIKELY LOSE TO ERICK SILVA IMO*
Gastelum - One more fight this year. Probably main event. Hell of a tough fight though with Matt Brown. *UPDATE - THIS EXACTLY.*
Ross Pearson - He may or may not fight again in 2015. *UPDATE - QUICK TURNAROUND VS PAUL FELDER. TOUGH FIGHT THOUGH.*
Cerrone - Will probably have a title shot late in the year. A win would be huge for Stun's team. *UPDATE - EXACTLY THIS*

ClydeBlitz
Dodson - Title fight, main event. Has a shot of winning but nothing concrete.
McGeary - Title fight, main event. Many think he's got it but I have Tito as early favourite.
Josh Barnett - Main event, heavy favourite.
Werdum - I see on wikipedia that him and Cain might have a rematch early 2016. I doubt he fights again anyway.
Ronda - Same as above. Tate just won though so if they're going for that fight it could work in 2015 to free up Rousey for some movie work in 2016. *UPDATE - MISS OUT ON THIS BY 2 DAYS. DAMMIT!*


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I replaced Thiago Alves with Michael Johnson (And I did put it to my signature but for some reason it still posts Thiago Alves)


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah I think there's one or two to be updated in the thread, including my switch.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I'll be able to update tomorrow evening after work.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

It's not a problem until event time cause I'm winning this shit


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I will try and get this updated soon. I realize I have fallen about a month behind. Got some real life stuff interfering with my forum duties but I promise I haven't forgotten.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I will try and get this updated soon. I realize I have fallen about a month behind. Got some real life stuff interfering with my forum duties but I promise I haven't forgotten.


If you want you can chuck us a PM to clarify how scoring works and I can fill in for you whenever you're not around for it.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sometimes life decides "You know what Clyde? You deserve this FFL" and gives you Ronda Rousey in November instead of January.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Sometimes life decides "You know what Clyde? You deserve this FFL" and gives you Ronda Rousey in November instead of January.


I guess it's all over then. Congrats Clyde


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sucks that this completely stops getting updated right around the time I'm taking it. @HitOrGetHit


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am massively busy these days. Part of the reason I am no longer with the staff. I _might_ be able to update this at some point, but no promises.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Full site of people who can tally it up. None of the staff able to do this?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Full site of people who can tally it up. None of the staff able to do this?


I'll enquire today what the status is on this.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I just wanna win it! . If it's not updated by next week I'll freelance the shit.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

We are up to date. As always if you see any scoring discrepancies, let me know.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Woohoo. I am a pretty strong performer this year. Strong #4 and last year I finished #13.

And I got Reem who may knock out or may get knocked out by JDS, plus my man MJ got Nate Diaz ahead of him. Might even get my foot on a podium.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Alright Just the last 4 UFC events to update and maybe if there were any bellator events and it should be a wrap. We could maybe set the FFL 2016 in motion


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I will try and finish this out tomorrow. For anyone looking to play this year I put the sign up thread up but I will not be running it. So If someone on staff or just someone in general would like to manage it, go for it.


----------



## rida500 (Jan 20, 2016)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I just wanna win it! . If it's not updated by next week I'll freelance the shit.


it is very easy for you


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

rida500 said:


> it is very easy for you


Why thank you, I am very proud of my FFL 2015 ranking so this means a lot.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am bored and have some free time, so I suppose I will update this and crown the champ 1 year later.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

For anyone that cares, the final rankings from last years are below. There is also a new thread with all of the past champs if anyone is curious. http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-fantasy-fight-league-ffl/248290-hall-champions.html

*1. ClydebankBlitz (+212)
2. StunGun (+167)
3. John8204 (+151)
4. Andrus (+148)
5. Killz (136)
6. Hellboy (+128)
7. Toxic (+119)
8. AlphaDawg (+118)
9. e-thug (+116)
10. Cupcake (+115)
11. Hammerlock2.0 (+111)
12. Rauno (+103)
13. UFC_OWNS (+86)
14. boatoar (+70)
15. AlanS (+40)*​


----------

